# smallies in berlin lake



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

hay i just wanted to know if any of you go just for smallies whille fishing berlin i have with much luck not huge but 2-3 lbs range if you do want do like to use and were in the lake i like to use spinner baits or rubber tubes fish by this big line or rocks


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I' ve seen 4 and 5 lb smallies brought out of berlin.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

my partner (vmax200) caught one around 4 pounds last year in mid summer practicing for a tournament... theres defiently some hawgs in there


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

berlin is a perfect lake for smallies, i would guess it has the potential to produce a 7lb class fish. I have seen 4's and 5's from there, hard to keep em hooked though!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Yep........... they are in there!!!!  WB


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

There are some BIG ones in there. I had one on for a few seconds last year that was around 6 pounds. It was well over 21"


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

LOVE the night bite there early spring! Ill throw a 3in spook bait on 8lb mono. Best is 20in off the rocks. Just need some timber with it.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i love fishing their for smallies but it is kinda hard to find a lot of them


----------



## smallie slammer (Mar 5, 2007)

i have caught alot of smallies out of berlin and also caught a 6 pound large mouth.If you want a great time fish right befor dark on the rocks.


----------



## smallie slammer (Mar 5, 2007)

I usually use a tube to catch the smallies out at Berlin but whats everyones favorite lure to catch smallie at Berlin.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Caught them on tubes also  WB


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Cant get away from the surface bite!


----------

